# Why JKD?



## CHStudent (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello-

I am a Combat Hapkido student and am thinking about starting a MA that emphasizes strikes more than my current style.  Not really sure which style to choose, but am leaning towards either JKD or WC (maintaining open mind to others too).  Why did you choose JKD and why would you recommend it to someone else?  

Very Respectfully,
CHStudent


----------



## Yoshin9 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't say I practice JKD but I study under a fellow who trains under a JKD teacher on the Dan Inosanto side of things. 

That being said, I have always had a lot of striking in my Jujutsu because we aren't dogmatic about it. We can do the traditional joint locks and such but we can also bridge the distance with a lead leg kick to the shin, punch to the face and do trapping if blocked and then finish with a throw and a hold down.

Straight blast, jab, cross, upper cut, hook, back fist, shoto, palm strike, elbows, finger jab, push kick, round house kick, thrust kick, front kick, side kick, foot stomp, knees, back kick, are all part of our Jujutsu. I also do some FMA as well blending with the Jujutsu.

So your art is what you make it.

Lately I've taken more an interest in Wing Chun rather than JKD as I want to learn the foundation first.


----------

